# -Lepomis marginatus-western dollar sunfish



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Anyone on here have any experience with the western dollar sunfish? Any info appreciated.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

ooh!i did a google search on it copy and paste.and they are pretty.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

The Centrarchidae family are sunfish. They are for the pond as goldfish. Cold water. A grower has me once recommended that, but I have not done it then. That's all I know to do so.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks Arthur. I have read a lot about them and apparently they can be kept in cold water or warn water. They don't eat plants and need to be kept in a school of 6 or more to avoid aggression. Also that they breed like crazy.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

well if you get a boy and a girl that love each other very much...then you could get a group of six in a little time.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

But there are perch. They must have live food. With a bucket of pond sticks are not satisfied. Those were my concerns.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

The more I research this fish the more I want some.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I understand you! I'm sometimes like that.
Maybe feed them earthworms, culture boxes. Or tubifex. (This can be expensive). Or Enchytraeen boxes in the basement.
In summer, some carp fry of carp fishing.
Feeding Cichlids with beef heart or Tatar has not really proven. Since the fat and shapeless.


----------

